# WiMax ready for rollout in India



## shashank4u (Feb 25, 2007)

MUMBAI: After much talk, tests and trials, WiMax seems to be finally ready for commercial use in India. WiMax, high-speed internet access over a wireless connection, is a low-cost way to provide internet connectivity in places where laying cables is difficult

Chennai-based Aircel is planning to take its WiMax network national while the Tata-owned VSNL will roll out retail WiMax offerings later this year. Bharat Sanchar Nigam (BSNL) is also ready to start WiMax services, having undertaken pilots at 14 locations.

VSNL as well as BSNL have partnered with Aperto Networks, developer of the world's most advanced WiMax base stations and subscriber units, to deploy multi-service broadband wireless systems. 

The trials demonstrated applications in moving conditions such as video streaming, high-speed file downloads, voice over IP and web browsing. 

source:*economictimes.indiatimes.com/News/...Max_ready_for_rollout/articleshow/1670512.cms


----------



## sam_1710 (Feb 25, 2007)

waat bout our silicon valley - banglore???


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 25, 2007)

once started ..it will reach there also..


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 25, 2007)

kool ,happy death to wires


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 25, 2007)

grat news..I m happy.
hey do u have any idea about the average speed it will be offering??


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Feb 25, 2007)

10mbps


----------



## nishant_nms (Feb 25, 2007)

cool I will be shifting to chennai by June as I am going to join TCS there.


----------



## jack// ani (Feb 25, 2007)

that a good news


----------



## Pathik (Feb 25, 2007)

wat abt mumbai the economic capital?? We need it the most..


----------



## qazranchi (Feb 25, 2007)

BSNL to provide WiMax The six initial cities getting the WiMAX equipment are Kolkata (in West Bengal), Bangalore (in Karnataka), Chennai (in Tamil Nadu), Ahmedabad (in Gujarat), Hyderabad (in Andhra Pradesh), and Pune (in Maharastra). The deployment, which will also cover four rural districts in the State of Haryana.
For Detailed news read *www.apertonet.com/news/archives121506.html
 *www.govtech.net/digitalcommunities/story.php?id=102894


----------



## navjotjsingh (Feb 25, 2007)

And what about poor Delhi - the capital of India?


----------



## jack// ani (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah...what about Delhi!


----------



## borg (Feb 25, 2007)

> waat bout our silicon valley - banglore???



Bangalore is IT city & Silicon valley, only for the name's sake. Availability sucks here. Just try searching for a force feedback joystick or a good graphics card in Bangalore & you know what I mean.


----------



## hdsk.23 (Feb 25, 2007)

that's true man
i have came to know that sec17 of chandigarh is also going wi-max by this year. There are many colleges which are already wi-fi enabled like T.I.E.T patiala, Baddal Engg. college and many many more....
Happy Ending of Wires!!!!!


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Feb 25, 2007)

it will take a long time


----------



## joey_182 (Feb 25, 2007)

and wat about chandigarh...??
city of highest standards....


----------



## tinku dhar (Feb 26, 2007)

10 MBps ? Dawnnnnnnnnnn Faster than BSNL broadband ?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 26, 2007)

Its the theoritical speed man....


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 26, 2007)

lets pray,everything goes in plan.If it success in chennai,than we may have this in delhi n other places soon.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 26, 2007)

mumbai sux man... No news of wimax here


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 26, 2007)

presently at agra .
here  only airtel.....


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 26, 2007)

good news but me live in a small town near kolkata... so no chance to get it here.... BTW anyone have any idea about the charges???


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 26, 2007)

is it gud on papers only or actually will be faster


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 26, 2007)

depends upon the quality of hardware they use...and the money they spend..


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 26, 2007)

ya i was thinking to post this thanx...navjotjsingh.
400mb@2Mbps is too low..


----------



## navjotjsingh (Feb 26, 2007)

Oops that was Wi-Fi not WiMax. Any difference between the two. Since MTNL is offering Wi-Fi for quite some time: *wifine.mtnl.net.in/


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 26, 2007)

wimax is advanced version:
read out:
Wi-Fi (or Wi-fi, WiFi, Wifi, wifi), short for "Wireless Fidelity", is a set of product compatibility standards for wireless local area networks (WLAN) based on the IEEE 802.11 specifications. New standards beyond the 802.11 specifications, *such as 802.16(WiMAX)*, are currently in the works and offer many enhancements, anywhere from longer range to greater transfer speeds. 

Popular name of the 802.16 wireless metropolitan-area network standard that's currently being developed. WiMax, which will have a range of up to 31 miles, is primarily aimed at making broadband network access widely available without the expense of stringing wires (as in cable-access broadband) or the distance limitations of Digital Subscriber Line.

source :google


----------



## navjotjsingh (Feb 26, 2007)

I meant MTNL's ad was of Wi-fi not WiMax. So MTNL has not rolled WiMax still.


----------



## shashank4u (Feb 26, 2007)

maybe they r using old standards..


----------



## prateek_san (Feb 26, 2007)

well its a good news, that companies r getting ready to rool out WiMAx...im really waiting for the service to start......im damn sure that this is going to be the future of internet connectivity........


----------



## qazranchi (Mar 1, 2007)

WiMax ready for rollout

for details read *economictimes.indiatimes.com/News/...Max_ready_for_rollout/articleshow/1670512.cms


----------



## crystal_pup (Mar 1, 2007)

*Wi-Max is gonna offer a tremendous speed for wireless communication...But tell me @ wat price ll they offer us Wi-Max??*


*Thanks,*
*Kunal*


----------



## shashank_re (Mar 1, 2007)

Wimax is already rolled out in bangalore by Aircel.Its is the first city in India to get Wimaxed and second in the world!
But at present it is available only for the SMEs.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 1, 2007)

shashank_re said:
			
		

> Wimax is already rolled out in bangalore by Aircel.Its is the first city in India to get Wimaxed and second in the world!
> But at present it is available only for the SMEs.



wht banglore is second in world..from where U got this news.And please tell me wht U mean by SMEs


----------



## shashank4u (Mar 1, 2007)

ya give us the source we ll definitely want to read that thing.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 1, 2007)

SME's means Small and Medium Enterprises


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Mar 1, 2007)

I heard about that on NDTV.


----------



## qazranchi (Mar 21, 2007)

Television Channels may be told to free bandwidth (in extended C-band) for WiMax

Television channels like Aaj Tak, Star Ananda, Maa TV and Kairali may soon have to go off the air.  

This is because the government is considering allocating satellite services bandwidth on the Insat series for wireless services such as WiMax, in which case broadcasters will have to vacate the extended C-band.  

Over 60 channels now broadcast on extended C-band transponders in the Insat series.  

WiMax services enable consumers to access wireless broadband services in a radius of 20-22 km. However, the frequency used for WiMax services tend to interfere with the frequency range of C-band transponders that are being used by broadcasters.  

“The largely unconsidered implications of the proposed rules by the government could be catastrophic for news broadcasters that use the lower end of the C-band spectrum,” said ST Davies, CEO, Cable & Satellite Broadcasting Association of Asia.  

Meanwhile, foreign satellite company IntelSat said India would face shortage in both C-band and Ku-band transponders in future.  

*www.business-standard.com/iceworld/storypage.php?tab=r&autono=278282&subLeft=4&leftnm =8


----------



## qazranchi (Apr 29, 2007)

Pune all set to be India's first 'unwired' city with Wimax

Taking a leap over Bangalore and Hyderabad, Pune will become the first Indian city to have a high-speed wireless Internet network even before the Centre's much-awaited spectrum policy is announced. 

*www.ddinews.gov.in/Sci-Tech/ec.htm


----------



## shashank4u (Apr 29, 2007)

qazranchi said:
			
		

> Pune all set to be India's first 'unwired' city with Wimax
> 
> Taking a leap over Bangalore and Hyderabad, Pune will become the first Indian city to have a high-speed wireless Internet network even before the Centre's much-awaited spectrum policy is announced.
> 
> *www.ddinews.gov.in/Sci-Tech/ec.htm



thanx for updating the thread with the news.


----------



## mobilegeek (May 14, 2007)

theoretically speed in Wi-Max is 70mbps
if I get even 10% of that its gr8


----------



## faraaz (May 14, 2007)

@borg: Go to SP road...I see 8800 GTXs sitting around in windows of almost all the good comp shops...


----------



## qazranchi (May 23, 2007)

RCOM to launch WiMax in Pune, Bangalore in June

*economictimes.indiatimes.com/News/...une_Bangalore_in_June/articleshow/2067930.cms


----------



## adithyagenius (May 26, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> @borg: Go to SP road...I see 8800 GTXs sitting around in windows of almost all the good comp shops...


What does SP stand for?


----------



## faraaz (May 27, 2007)

Dunno what it stands for...but its kinda like Lamington Road in Mumbai...


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 7, 2007)

> *BSNL to invite tenders for setting up 50K WiMax kiosks*
> 
> Public sector BSNL is set to issue tenders for setting up 50,000 Common Service Centres (CSCs) — ICT-enabled kiosks — across the country. This will be one of the largest deployment of WiMax (Worldwide Interoperability for Microwave Access) in the world, as these will be connected by wireless broadband (WiMax). All CSCs set up in the first phase used the traditional method of connecting to high speed internet and providing other ICT services via fibre cable.
> 
> ...


sorry to bump an old topic but the news fits..

Hope the plans works out within the said time frame + we need a speed increase too


----------



## Apollo (Oct 7, 2007)

Govt. pulling up its socks to justify its christening of this year as The Year of the Broadband.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 8, 2007)

> industry experts feel there is need for reduction in prices of customer premise equipment to fuel large-scale deployment of WiMax. Currently, a CPE costs between $250-300, making WiMax a costly proposition unless economies of scale are achieved. Also, there is lack of clarity over spectrum issues related to WiMax.



to use wimax we need around 10-12k man that too much just for a poor internet connection


----------



## desai_amogh (Oct 8, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> to use wimax we need around 10-12k man that too much just for a poor internet connection


 
if BSNL is settin it up at such a huge scale theyll make sure the price is affordable to average user..


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 8, 2007)

desai_amogh said:
			
		

> if BSNL is settin it up at such a huge scale theyll make sure the price is affordable to average user..


does this hardware is also required for Notebooks??
for its just for desktop??


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 8, 2007)

Well WiMax is said to be cheaper(on a commercial scale) than WiFi and has more area coverage...that is the reason it has been pushed ahead..
And as far as hardware is concerned...
I think one needs about 4-5k atleast to get the data acess card which is required to access the net..
If ISPs provide it on rental basis as they currently do for ADSL Modems then only will it be a poor man's connection...


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 8, 2007)

The plan is to launch until mid next year, im sure the prices be reasonable for CPEs (consumer premise equipment) till that time


----------



## shashank_re (Oct 8, 2007)

Recently i read that VSNL will be starting WiMax in Bangalore by November end!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 8, 2007)

Any news from Airtel...................
If not I will have to visit my office


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 8, 2007)

I guess Reliance is the one who is actively taking part in its rollout..
Havent even heard about Airtel venturing into this field...hopefully they have secret plans


----------



## ayush_chh (Oct 20, 2007)

ya i have a Reliance WiMax BroadBand connection.......gives a gr8 speed.....300kbps


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 20, 2007)

ayush_chh said:
			
		

> ya i have a Reliance WiMax BroadBand connection.......gives a gr8 speed.....300kbps


what Wi-max speed is only 300kbps.Even broadband offers speed upto 8 Mbps.

can we know more about your plan and service.


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 20, 2007)

i am using VSNL (TATA INDICOM) and they have told me tht wiimax will be launched around 9-10 november ..and the minimum speed will be 128kbps ......... i have to upgrade (i am on 64kbps unlimited nw) or else have to change ISP as my plan is expiring on 26th OCT


----------



## dd_wingrider (Oct 20, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> what Wi-max speed is only 300kbps.Even broadband offers speed upto 8 Mbps.
> 
> can we know more about your plan and service.


 
well i do also have a reliance wimax connection , 300kbps(unlilimted downloads and uploads), its cost is around 1000bucks. And speeds are great and consistent(arnd 35KBps), but today only i got around 120KBps download speed for around 5-6hrs


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 21, 2007)

dd_wingrider said:
			
		

> well i do also have a reliance wimax connection , 300kbps(unlilimted downloads and uploads), its cost is around 1000bucks. And speeds are great and consistent(arnd 35KBps), but today only i got around 120KBps download speed for around 5-6hrs


what hardware is required for Wi-max connection??


----------



## dd_wingrider (Oct 21, 2007)

well u dont have to buy nything extra, they will come and install everything.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 21, 2007)

dd_wingrider said:
			
		

> well u dont have to buy nything extra, they will come and install everything.


I am not going to buy anything.I am just asking to know, what hardware is required to run Wi-max connection.

Also, If they give their own hardware...than it is not free , they charge monthly rental for the same.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 21, 2007)

Is that reliance wimax connection , 300kbps(unlilimted downloads and uploads) , available in Haryana ??


----------



## RCuber (Oct 21, 2007)

FTW!!! Wi-Max must be of much higher speed than Wifi which has a max of 54MBPS .. WiMax at this speed is bullsh!t.. 

its just like giving empty giftbox.


----------



## ayush_chh (Oct 22, 2007)

@ ravi_9793

i have a Reliance Wimax Broadband connection. 

plan
-----
Unlimited D/L
speed-300kbps   (but it goes upto 400 kbps i have even seen it going upto 1000 kbps)
charges - Rs. 1122/- (inclusive of tax) per month
they charge only Rs. 500/- for installation. There is no monthly rental.In this they supply MODEM, Receiver, CAT-5 Cable etc.(isn't that great)


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 22, 2007)

ayush_chh said:
			
		

> @ ravi_9793
> 
> i have a Reliance Wimax Broadband connection.
> 
> ...


Looks gr8 
Better than mine Airtel 256 UL, cost Rs. 1125/ month including all taxes.However I am satisfied with Airtel speed and service.
Currently I am getting 1.6 Mbps speed


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 22, 2007)

Don't be in a hurry, lets see how the EXPERIMENT goes


----------



## ayush_chh (Oct 22, 2007)

AirTel is the best BroadBand connection that i have heard of....but in my area there is no airtel connection . we have sify which sucks...so i switced to Reliance WiMax......


----------



## din (Oct 22, 2007)

One of my friends workin in Oracle in Blore use the service, he said the service was down for 1-2 days full and there are some frequent problems and hes planning to go back to Airtel broadband. May be the starting problems, anyway better to wait it seems.


----------



## sam_1710 (Oct 22, 2007)

Yup.... same problem even i'm facing with my 300kbps Unlimited connection!! 
My area doesn't have Airtel connectivity, and for BSNL BB, i'll have to wait for more than 3/4 months!! 
So i took a reliance Wimax conn.. i get connection quickly on weekdays!! 
no connection in the weekends!!  The customer care sucks.. they dont answer the call itself!! chay!!  (


----------



## ayush_chh (Oct 22, 2007)

ya the connection was down for 2 days not only in bangalore but in pune too....when i called the customer care they said that it was some server problem and they will rectify it soon.....now there is no problem......i mean i have never faced any problem...


----------



## sam_1710 (Oct 22, 2007)

I always face probs on weekends!! ..  otherwise its a smooth connection... no wiring hassles, etc..!! But the customer care is still a problem..


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Oct 25, 2007)

plz tell me what to buy and how much it costs. do we want to pay monthly rent? or is it free just like in usa?


----------



## din (Oct 25, 2007)

Contact the Reliance office.

And it is not free. There is monthly rent.


----------



## shashank_re (Oct 25, 2007)

Is it available all over the bangalore???????


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Oct 25, 2007)

isnt wifi inet connection free in usa @ hotspoots? isn't wimax free? then what's the use with 300kbps?


----------

